# Play time in the garden!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Quick update on Pablo-

His eye is doing so much better today doesn't look inflamed or sore anymore and he's leaping around mad.

Anywayyyys… Its roasting in Scotland for a change and we are enjoying the weather out in my Garden until daddy gets home and we can all head out!

Check out the blue skies from my back door









Thanks to the weather being either really wet or warm my plants that are in my pond and around it are looking amazing!

















Pablos loving the heat!









Same with Neeva! I love this pic of her.









My handsome boy.









And again!









This little madam is investigating the pond she loves drinking from it and don't worry we have tested the theory if she fell in she could get back out.. she hated me LOL









Chewing on some plants.










These pictures are my favourite it really shows off what an elegant and beautiful breed the chihuahua is :laughing5:










"NOOOOOOOOOOOOO"


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics!
Your pups are both beautiful, and your garden is lovely


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

So glad he's doing better. Love the pics. He's so handsome. Looks like a real personality!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Great pics!
> Your pups are both beautiful, and your garden is lovely


Thanks Stella!

They're both mental keep me on my toes! They love the garden they route around the pond for bugs and spiders or any dead things and roll on them. The weather up here has been great today its to rain tomorrow then clear up for the weekend hoping it stays nice so maybe we can get a nature walk in or something!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

UninvitedBatCat said:


> So glad he's doing better. Love the pics. He's so handsome. Looks like a real personality!


Thank you!!

Oh he's nuts, he's a bit of a weirdo but I love him to bits even if he does hide worms in my bed. :laughing5:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I am so glad he is better! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> I am so glad he is better! Beautiful pictures!


Thanks Katie!

His eye seems to be getting better thank god. I'll worry myself into an early grave at this rate :laughing5: they're now crashed out on the couches they've burned themselves out!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, every time I see pics of Pablo I gush....he is just soooo adorable!

I am so glad to hear the little man is on the mend.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Oh, every time I see pics of Pablo I gush....he is just soooo adorable!
> 
> I am so glad to hear the little man is on the mend.


Thank you!! He's my little star. 

He's doing good so glad he's on the mend too you just can't help to overly worry about them.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Ah it's great Pablo is better! Mint photos looks like a lush day, the weather was lush here too so we went into the city center and had a really nice day!
Millie loves the sun haha she's been sunbathing all day!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful garden and gorgeous looking day. Pablo is looking so much better. Neeva is growing and legs are looking longer. What a precious duo you have there. Love it when you post pics :heart_eyes:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Ah it's great Pablo is better! Mint photos looks like a lush day, the weather was lush here too so we went into the city center and had a really nice day!
> Millie loves the sun haha she's been sunbathing all day!


yeap his eye is a 1000% better so glad! And he's so good with getting his drops put in not a peep from him. It's to be showery tomorrow but its to be gorg at the weekend so we are looking up some parks to head to with the doggies! Pabs is the same he just wants to lay in the sun all day he loves when its shining in the window on the couch so he can lounge :coolwink:



Chiluv04 said:


> Beautiful garden and gorgeous looking day. Pablo is looking so much better. Neeva is growing and legs are looking longer. What a precious duo you have there. Love it when you post pics :heart_eyes:


Thanks Meoshia! We are just in from a wee late night stroll the parks always empty at this time so they run riot. I know she's defos not as short to the ground as she was, she's all legs now! She's absolutely mental though. I'm so glad I got a second… My other half though was talking about a 3rd once Neeva has grown up a bit I was like "SAY WHATTTT" Usually its me badgering him with puppy photos like "look at this one for sallllllleeee" Lol!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> yeap his eye is a 1000% better so glad! And he's so good with getting his drops put in not a peep from him. It's to be showery tomorrow but its to be gorg at the weekend so we are looking up some parks to head to with the doggies! Pabs is the same he just wants to lay in the sun all day he loves when its shining in the window on the couch so he can lounge :coolwink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh a third chi! That'd be sweet. Do it before Neeva is out of puppyhood. I'm such a bad influence lol


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Ahhhhh a third chi! That'd be sweet. Do it before Neeva is out of puppyhood. I'm such a bad influence lol


Haha you really are if I end up with 10 I'm blaming you! I'd love a wee cream smooth coat or maybe another LC, maybe by the end of the year! They're defos an addiction. But I love having them, Neeva can be a total madam though. Pablos great you could poke and prod him all day he couldn't care but touch neeva when she's sleeping and all hell breaks loose I've got my work cut out with this one! Typical bitch !


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

your right it was very showery today it was awful. did you manage to find any nice parks to take the chis to? I was googling too and found an amazing treehouse adventure place and dogs are welcome so we might go here once Gucci is abit bigger. when you first got neeva what was she doing to pabs when he was trying to play with her? because Gucci keeps trying to bite mills when millie is trying to play with her x


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> your right it was very showery today it was awful. did you manage to find any nice parks to take the chis to? I was googling too and found an amazing treehouse adventure place and dogs are welcome so we might go here once Gucci is abit bigger. when you first got neeva what was she doing to pabs when he was trying to play with her? because Gucci keeps trying to bite mills when millie is trying to play with her x


Haha you'll love this.. so it was a gorgeous night last night so we took them out for a wee wander and were in this empty field so pablo is running around mad and John decided that he wanted to try and race him.. so off they go full pelt and John falls down I was like AWWWWW STOP KIDDING! But he genuinely couldn't get up he was in agony I was thinking he had done his ligaments in but he got an emergency appointment at the docs and he's torn all the fibres in his hamstring :laughing5: :laughing5: So no nice walks for us this weekend I can't stop laughing the doc was peeing herself as Johns a big guy and she was like why in gods name were you racing a bloody chihuahua :laughing5: Pabs was really forceful with neeva he was just so excited to have a friend so he wouldnt leave her alone she was a bit scared and would bite him but it settled within a week or so Millie is probably fascinated with Gucci so she'll be all over her and Gucci's in a new environment and is probs terrified but she'll come round don't worry ! x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Haha you'll love this.. so it was a gorgeous night last night so we took them out for a wee wander and were in this empty field so pablo is running around mad and John decided that he wanted to try and race him.. so off they go full pelt and John falls down I was like AWWWWW STOP KIDDING! But he genuinely couldn't get up he was in agony I was thinking he had done his ligaments in but he got an emergency appointment at the docs and he's torn all the fibres in his hamstring :laughing5: :laughing5: So no nice walks for us this weekend I can't stop laughing the doc was peeing herself as Johns a big guy and she was like why in gods name were you racing a bloody chihuahua :laughing5: Pabs was really forceful with neeva he was just so excited to have a friend so he wouldnt leave her alone she was a bit scared and would bite him but it settled within a week or so Millie is probably fascinated with Gucci so she'll be all over her and Gucci's in a new environment and is probs terrified but she'll come round don't worry ! x


omg Caitlin! as if hahaha, im laughing at how the doc said why the hell were you racing a Chihuahua! that's hilarious, when my nieces come on walks with me and mills i usually get the girls to run and millie to chase them they've never fell over in the process though haha! ee bless him though it must of hurt at least he didn't fall onto little pabs that would of been a double whammy emergency! yeah that's the same as millie shes being rough so i am watching them like a hawk just incase but to be honest i don't think ive got much to worry about as Gucci scares millie when she barks. 
i am really impressed with her though because ive left her in her cage for about 45 minutes now and not once has she made a sound bless her just fast asleep like a little princess.
until like 4AM when she decides she wants to get out her cage for a wee and wakes me up haha!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> omg Caitlin! as if hahaha, im laughing at how the doc said why the hell were you racing a Chihuahua! that's hilarious, when my nieces come on walks with me and mills i usually get the girls to run and millie to chase them they've never fell over in the process though haha! ee bless him though it must of hurt at least he didn't fall onto little pabs that would of been a double whammy emergency! yeah that's the same as millie shes being rough so i am watching them like a hawk just incase but to be honest i don't think ive got much to worry about as Gucci scares millie when she barks.
> i am really impressed with her though because ive left her in her cage for about 45 minutes now and not once has she made a sound bless her just fast asleep like a little princess.
> until like 4AM when she decides she wants to get out her cage for a wee and wakes me up haha!


I'm going to need to wrap him up in cotton wool the doc gave him really heavy painkillers so he's totally zonked out too, I mean its not as if he was racing a greyhound.. Pablos legs are so short he isn't exactly the fastest dog in the world :laughing5: She'll get used to her cage fast shell learn to love it its like her little safe zone! Neeva likes going into hers at night she snuggles down and I don't hear a peep! Pablo sleeps in our bed he's just came up and brought his toy chicken in with him and is humping it.. least he brought it to bed he's such a romantic :laughing5: Millie will be so excited to see Gucci in the morning I bet!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> I'm going to need to wrap him up in cotton wool the doc gave him really heavy painkillers so he's totally zonked out too, I mean its not as if he was racing a greyhound.. Pablos legs are so short he isn't exactly the fastest dog in the world :laughing5: She'll get used to her cage fast shell learn to love it its like her little safe zone! Neeva likes going into hers at night she snuggles down and I don't hear a peep! Pablo sleeps in our bed he's just came up and brought his toy chicken in with him and is humping it.. least he brought it to bed he's such a romantic :laughing5: Millie will be so excited to see Gucci in the morning I bet!


millie likes her cage too, it must be dead comfy for her though the amount of pillows and blankies she has. I was going to let millie sleep in millies cage for tonight but i thought millie deserves her own space so i decided to keep them in their own. Its cute how Pablo stays in your bed i wouldn't like millie in my bed i don't mind her coming up for a cuddle but i starfish that much i nearly push Curtis out never mind millie too haha! omg hahaha millie has been humping lately too! it must be the age theyre at horny buggers! how long have you had neeva now? also when you potty trained neeva did you use puppy pads? its just i don't know whether to use them with Gucci incase millie starts using them and stops going outdoors...


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> millie likes her cage too, it must be dead comfy for her though the amount of pillows and blankies she has. I was going to let millie sleep in millies cage for tonight but i thought millie deserves her own space so i decided to keep them in their own. Its cute how Pablo stays in your bed i wouldn't like millie in my bed i don't mind her coming up for a cuddle but i starfish that much i nearly push Curtis out never mind millie too haha! omg hahaha millie has been humping lately too! it must be the age theyre at horny buggers! how long have you had neeva now? also when you potty trained neeva did you use puppy pads? its just i don't know whether to use them with Gucci incase millie starts using them and stops going outdoors...


Neevas got a little house inside hers and I dread to look in it she's always stealing stuff and hiding it in there lol! I starfish too Pablos good though he does move out the way if I move but sometimes ill wake up to him kissing my legs and feet I'm like no stop you perv! Does millie have special toys she humps? Pablo likes to hump his toy pigs and this chicken thing he really goes for it :laughing5: Thats been around a month I've had her she's a total lunatic no fear from anything, I use pads luckily Pablo never reverted back which was such a relief because I had that worry too!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Neevas got a little house inside hers and I dread to look in it she's always stealing stuff and hiding it in there lol! I starfish too Pablos good though he does move out the way if I move but sometimes ill wake up to him kissing my legs and feet I'm like no stop you perv! Does millie have special toys she humps? Pablo likes to hump his toy pigs and this chicken thing he really goes for it :laughing5: Thats been around a month I've had her she's a total lunatic no fear from anything, I use pads luckily Pablo never reverted back which was such a relief because I had that worry too!


millie doesn't do it to her toys she does it to Curtis arm! like say if hes lying on the floor playing fetch or tug or war with her she will grab his arm with her two front paws and start doing it! its awful, Curtis couldn't believe it he was like wow millie get off! In the future when mills has a litter probably a couple of years time.... there is a stud dog in Essex that i would like to take her to his name is romeo isn't that cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> millie doesn't do it to her toys she does it to Curtis arm! like say if hes lying on the floor playing fetch or tug or war with her she will grab his arm with her two front paws and start doing it! its awful, Curtis couldn't believe it he was like wow millie get off! In the future when mills has a litter probably a couple of years time.... there is a stud dog in Essex that i would like to take her to his name is romeo isn't that cute!



I think if Millie is going to mature in 3 lbs range, she will be too small to breed right?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I think if Millie is going to mature in 3 lbs range, she will be too small to breed right?


I had a looksie there Meoshia, I think you're right, Usually preferred is ranging between 4.5 and 5.5 Neevas mum was about 4 pounds and she had a really hard labour its tricky, Does the males size effect it in anyway? I love Pablos weight he's not super fragile or super heavy but he's already in a committed long distance relationship with lil princess Ava.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> I had a looksie there Meoshia, I think you're right, Usually preferred is ranging between 4.5 and 5.5 Neevas mum was about 4 pounds and she had a really hard labour its tricky, Does the males size effect it in anyway? I love Pablos weight he's not super fragile or super heavy but he's already in a committed long distance relationship with lil princess Ava.



Thanks for checking that for me babe. I'd always heard never to breed the tinies, as they can have hard labors or even die. I've heard that 5 lbs range and up is ideal for breeding. Def never a tiny 3 pounder or any smaller for that matter. As far as I know, the male is supposed to be smaller than the female. And you can't breed two chi's that are related. I don't know a ton about breeding. But I couldn't imagine breeder my Ava, who's 3 lbs 6 oz. so hard to see by photos sometimes but she is really tiny. Pablo would make an excellent stud!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Thanks for checking that for me babe. I'd always heard never to breed the tinies, as they can have hard labors or even die. I've heard that 5 lbs range and up is ideal for breeding. Def never a tiny 3 pounder or any smaller for that matter. As far as I know, the male is supposed to be smaller than the female. And you can't breed two chi's that are related. I don't know a ton about breeding. But I couldn't imagine breeder my Ava, who's 3 lbs 6 oz. so hard to see by photos sometimes but she is really tiny. Pablo would make an excellent stud!


I Love reading about the possibility of becoming a licensed breeder, I hate backyard breeders or ones who are just in it for the money bad breeding is awful. I would love every minute of it but I would be a trojan with who got a pup so I would most likely end up with about 50 dogs so maybe I should stay away from the breeding side of things lol. Pablos pretty much good to go for stud duties he's had the blood work done to check for any sort of disease he's in perfect health the only thing I'd need to get checked would be his sperm count to make sure it was all good. Ava would've produced gorgeous pups she really is stunning and I totally love how long her ear fringe is she's such a pretty girl. I can't imagine Neeva as a mum she's literally insane as I'm typing this she's having swim in the water dish.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear something was wrong with Pablo's eye. I must have missed that post with being away. I'm glad to hear it's getting better.

Beautiful pics of both the pups and I'm so jealous of your garden.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh, I'm sorry to hear something was wrong with Pablo's eye. I must have missed that post with being away. I'm glad to hear it's getting better.
> 
> Beautiful pics of both the pups and I'm so jealous of your garden.


Thanks Michele!

He had a cornea ulcer, but its clearing up now the vet said its due to trauma so most likely neeva has caught him with her claws during play. He's on the mend now !
They love the garden, neeva is obsessed with the pond she loves to route about finding bugs or sometimes i'll watch her stick her front paws in she loves getting wet, Pablo on the other hand could think of nothing worse. :laughing5:


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

Awe....love the pics!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Pablo and Neeva are so cute, even when they're pulling crazy faces. :lol: I'm glad to see Pablo's eye is better too. And wow the weather has been so bad here recently, especially the last few days. I can't believe you guys had a blue sky in Scotland. :laughing5: I love your garden btw!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm glad Pablo is better now . Your garden is beautiful and I love those last 2 pics . hehehe


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> I Love reading about the possibility of becoming a licensed breeder, I hate backyard breeders or ones who are just in it for the money bad breeding is awful. I would love every minute of it but I would be a trojan with who got a pup so I would most likely end up with about 50 dogs so maybe I should stay away from the breeding side of things lol. Pablos pretty much good to go for stud duties he's had the blood work done to check for any sort of disease he's in perfect health the only thing I'd need to get checked would be his sperm count to make sure it was all good. Ava would've produced gorgeous pups she really is stunning and I totally love how long her ear fringe is she's such a pretty girl. I can't imagine Neeva as a mum she's literally insane as I'm typing this she's having swim in the water dish.



Lol Neeva you are quite the handful aren't you? What are you doing swimming in water dish missy? How is she compared to Pablo? Is he more mellow? 

And thanks for the compliments about Ava. Her breeder said she is the best produced chi out of all litters Ava mom has produced. She's also the smallest. Her siblings and past litters always matured in the 4-5 lbs range. Ava was set to mature at 2.5 lbs. but she had a big growth spurt at 6 months that took her from 2.8 to 3 lbs solid. I'm very happy with her current weight and looks wise lol. Personality wise she is very playful with her siblings, very vocal, sassy. Just wish she were friendlier with strangers.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Cait93x said:
> 
> 
> > I Love reading about the possibility of becoming a licensed breeder, I hate backyard breeders or ones who are just in it for the money bad breeding is awful. I would love every minute of it but I would be a trojan with who got a pup so I would most likely end up with about 50 dogs so maybe I should stay away from the breeding side of things lol. Pablos pretty much good to go for stud duties he's had the blood work done to check for any sort of disease he's in perfect health the only thing I'd need to get checked would be his sperm count to make sure it was all good. Ava would've produced gorgeous pups she really is stunning and I totally love how long her ear fringe is she's such a pretty girl. I can't imagine Neeva as a mum she's literally insane as I'm typing this she's having swim in the water dish.
> ...



Neeva and Pablo are polar opposites! He's very mellow he is a total weirdo though I'll catch him doing some really weird stuff but he makes me laugh, Neeva is insane im positive she's been extracted from hell me and john call her "the extraction" she loves everyone and everything she'll run up to people outside and flop down on her back demanding belly scratches ? pablo is the same as Ava he's terrified of strangers it's such a shame I'm clueless to why he is we really socialised him so much when he was a pup. But once he meets you once then the next time he goes insane with happiness lol! I love Ava I think she is just beautiful I would love if Neeva turned out anything like Ava  im just back from an impromtu walk we took them down to the groomers to get their ears and nails cleaned and clipped and we were walking them along the town centre and ended up going down a wee nature route and walked for a good 2 miles and found a wee castle it was lovely. Dogs loved it I wish I could let pablo off leash he's really socialable with dogs he loves them but I'm just too scared so the 5m extending lead will need to do. Do you ever let any of your gang off leash?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > millie doesn't do it to her toys she does it to Curtis arm! like say if hes lying on the floor playing fetch or tug or war with her she will grab his arm with her two front paws and start doing it! its awful, Curtis couldn't believe it he was like wow millie get off! In the future when mills has a litter probably a couple of years time.... there is a stud dog in Essex that i would like to take her to his name is romeo isn't that cute!
> ...


She's still growing, she's about 4.1lbs at the moment (just weighed her again) so I think she should be fine. I am going to wait and see though because I don't know yet she may not grow enough but hopefully she will make about 4.5... But if not I don't mind. Millie's mam was only 3.5lbs though and she has had multiple litters. As long as I find a small male and Romeo is only 2.5lbs everything should be smooth


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice! Glad his eye is feeling better


----------

